# Request from the Acceo re rallying.



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All 
I have been asked by the Acceo. to post this to our members.

Dear Club Officer,
The Acceo Committee Have requested I send you the following statement.

What's special about rallying

I'm sure most of us have either thought or been asked this question, so ACCEO would like to seek the views and thoughts of its members. What is it that makes rallying different from staying on a CL, CS or caravan site? Why are so many of us so passionate about rallying? ACCEO would like to hear from as many individuals and clubs as possible and we invite you and your members to come along to the ACCEO stand during the Caravan & Camping Show at the NEC (stand No. 4434) to have a coffee and share your/their thoughts with us, or send your replies to [email protected]

Ann Ashby
Association Secretary; ACCEO

Thanks
George (Scottie)


----------

